
How the border patrol faked statistics showing a 73% rise is assaults on agents - anigbrowl
https://theintercept.com/2018/04/23/border-patrol-agents-assaulted-cbp-fbi/
======
dmode
Like all things Trump, simple assault stats from his admin are complete and
total lies and fabrication

------
IIAOPSW
hot take: the border patrol is a self selecting group of people and in
particular it self selects to be the most fervent traditionalist culture
warriors. There's a reason the border patrol union was one of the few
professional organizations to back Trump. Trying to police them into doing
things like respecting statistics is going to be a game of whack a mole unless
you can somehow tare the whole organizational culture down.

~~~
IAmEveryone
The specific policy on how assaults are measured is likely set by a small
group or a single individual somewhere in the force's leadership, or possibly
even at DHS. So while your idea of agents' background may be right, I doubt it
has had an effect here.

Also note that the policy changed with the new administration, while the
border patrol's staff is unlikelyto have changed significantly in such a short
time.

